# figured i would share this one



## splattered (Jul 11, 2007)

i was searching craigslist and found this beauty if i had serious disposable income i would buy it and ride it home it's about 4 miles from me 

http://boston.craigslist.org/sob/bik/624092693.html


----------



## MichiganClydesdale (Mar 24, 2004)

*so cool*

that would be big fun to own.


----------



## elsievo (Sep 13, 2005)

You could have Mr. Gibson at Ventana build you one of these. The second pic down.
http://www.sandsmachine.com/a_ven_t1.htm


----------

